# Crawford county Area



## steve-o1971 (Apr 18, 2013)

Been out just once this year...last week, and didn't do any good. We got rain and the sun is out and it stayed fairly warm last couple nights so i think i will go out this Eve. and give it another try, should be seeing blacks, and grays right about now. Keep me informed on other surrounding counties. Good Luck!


----------



## that_guy (Apr 22, 2013)

hey steve...i live in crawford county also....ive found about 5 a week ago and i thought the season was just starting they were very fresh and little so i left them...and have been out about every day since....no luck really a few here and there but the cold we had this past week i think really hurt them cause the ones i left didnt get any bigger so i finally picked them a few days ago....i usually have decent luck....find a couple houndred a year but nothing like some of these guys that get 15 lbs...lol.....this season is weird i seen some of the woods are really getting green which i think is really going to be hard to find morels when they do start really popping up.....the warm weather in a few days im hoping will help if not i dont know what to do! hahah


----------

